# Contest!



## fuzyjack

I am having a contest of who has the cutest goat! Just post your picture on this!  good luck


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack

Also; it doesn't HAVE to be a pic of your goat! Just any goat picture you'd like!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey

I took this pic yesterday.. It may not win any contests but I think it's pretty darn cute! My new LGD is Zita the Marremma. She is hopefully bred to my Anatolian for March babies!!!


----------



## kccjer

Moon on the piano has to be the best:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

This is Anja, about 2 days old. She loved getting out!


----------



## LaurieW

Nubian Doe - Diamond (5 days old) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## fuzyjack

I love all ur pics! Cutest goats ever! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj

Sadira. Gotta find that tasty treat


----------



## CritterCarnival

Now this is a cute face! Hunter of the Pennsylvania Five!


----------



## Darlaj

That is cute!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

This is Aimee when she was just 3.5 months old..her ears are just to die for! And yes, they are still just as expressive when she gets excited 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

Here's my cutie, a 7 month old Ober wannabe packer. This is Danner.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Totes ma goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is one of my favorite pics  It's a bit blurry though


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

There's a conversation going on here, I think...







Buckling: Psst, your mama's not watching, let's-- 
Mama: _*Hey!*

_Okay, it's more than one goat, but I think it's a cute tableau.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Taken a couple of years ago, but still one of my very favorites 










One of my favs from this year


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My mom an my baby huggin 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My baby from this summer. He drowned a few weeks ago


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I'm posting a few of the triplet bucklings I had in July. I couldn't decide :lol:


----------



## Laney3535

Our little Nubian Kid <3


----------



## HorsePrerace

OMG they all win!!


----------



## adriHart

My baby is sick and is napping with her baby right now!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## eqstrnathlete

summer reaching for that leaf

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG

I just think this little gut is adorable!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwwwww


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I like this pic of my girls romping in the snow.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

And I have no clue what baby Winchester is doing....But it's cute.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj

adriHart said:


> My baby is sick and is napping with her baby right now!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


Poor baby ..... Gotta give those sickys extra love ! Untill about 14 then they just behave like baby's


----------



## kbrenton92

This is little mikey going out for one of his first walks!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oh my goodness. What a cutie ❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

They are all so cute


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

my herd in the spring <3 my herd has doubled now 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 56499
> my herd in the spring <3 my herd has doubled now
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Love them!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks!!! your goats are adorable!!! I actually loved that pic so much I saved it to my photos cause they were so stinking cute!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Got to give your goats a kiss every now and then. :smile:


----------



## amazonmom

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Thank you 4seasonfarms! That snow picture makes me smile even though I've seen it a hundred times. Don't you think goats are the best therapists ?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Love all these pictures! Love sweet goats❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Thank you 4seasonfarms! That snow picture makes me smile even though I've seen it a hundred times. Don't you think goats are the best therapists ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes and I think everybody should get to experience a goat friend!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57

How in the world can one pick a winner? They're ALL adorable! 
Here's my entry. 
Olivia watching the snow melt.









Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have a pic but I haven't got it on this device I have to transfer the pic for the camera to the computer to my device!!!:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57

4seasonsfarm said:


> I have a pic but I haven't got it on this device I have to transfer the pic for the camera to the computer to my device!!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why not just post it to the thread from your computer?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Because the computer is slow and for some reason it don't let me log onto my account through the. Computer.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57

Oh, that's no fun. Well, at least you can transfer and upload with your device. 



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah it's a super cute pic of my buckling!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Everyone's goats are so cute!

Here's Kaptain Ahab








His twin sister, Krystal








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Oops, I didn't mean to put the third pic on, that's their momma Keely.


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## COgoatLover25

twokidsandafarm said:


> Everyone's goats are so cute!
> 
> Here's Kaptain Ahab
> View attachment 57850
> 
> 
> His twin sister, Krystal
> View attachment 57851
> 
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


The first pic is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I thought the 2nd was the best!! <3


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

iStone57 said:


> How in the world can one pick a winner? They're ALL adorable!
> Here's my entry.
> Olivia watching the snow melt.
> 
> View attachment 57815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Finally got the pic 






aka my entry

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Man!!! It uploaded blurry!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57

SOOO CUUUUUTE!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He was jumping up but when I took the pic it looks like he was head butting at the other buckling!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

This is a bottle baby we were able to rescue. She is now known as Latte and is supercharged! She is 10 days old and an Alpine/Nubian cross, hence the wonderful ears!


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Here is my Delilah a.k.a. Lilah


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is spider man  aka SPIDY 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou

Natalie before her joint ill kicked in.

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

I think everyone wins here!! These pictures made me smile a mile long!


Wendy Lou


----------



## campcornell

I love all these pictures! They are all so cute! Here's mine...








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

DappledBoers said:


> View attachment 57793
> View attachment 57794
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I absolutely Love the dapple bores!!! I raise mini so can't get one.. But my dad raises full size mixed breeds.. He is going to be getting a new billy soon and I'm trying to talk him into a dapple bore.. Are they more expensive??

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> I absolutely Love the dapple bores!!! I raise mini so can't get one.. But my dad raises full size mixed breeds.. He is going to be getting a new billy soon and I'm trying to talk him into a dapple bore.. Are they more expensive??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Dappled boers are more expensive!!! I've seen some on craigslist 1-2 grand!!! It's outrageous!! They may have been registered but I can't remember.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Dappled boers are more expensive!!! I've seen some on craigslist 1-2 grand!!! It's outrageous!! They may have been registered but I can't remember.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


By the way those ones that i saw were bucks.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## hippygoatherder

Sweater for Hank on a cold night.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I couldn't make up my mind :GAAH: Sorry for the onslaught on pictures :-D


----------



## wendylou

hippygoatherder said:


> View attachment 58733
> 
> 
> Sweater for Hank on a cold night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hank!! What a cute name!! And cute sweater!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

Tricky, all of those are great pics!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Rhandi74

Here is a few of my favorites. Barney (pygmy wether) and Bailey (LGD) have an incredible bond. I believe that they would be lost without eachother.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how adorable !!!!!!


----------



## Mikesell04

Barnie and the LGD.... Soooo cute!! I really want a dog for my herd!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Trickyroo

I agree , that picture is priceless


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

LOL! Hank is so cute. And the babies in the milk crate are so sweet. I love all the pictures!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace

OMG I love it!!


----------



## wendylou

So sweet!!!!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## Tayet

I couldn't choose my favorite of Quinoa's baby pictures.


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a cutie !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

